# My home theatre project



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Did this basement today
Really cool setup with all the posters. He has theatre seats but they are upstairs for now.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What are all those wires by the TV? Don't tell me they didn't run plugs behind it. But the paint looks good!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Andyman said:


> What are all those wires by the TV? Don't tell me they didn't run plugs behind it. But the paint looks good!


Yep the paint looks awesome :thumbsup: great work. The wires should be in the wall and I'm not a fan of the pictures next to the TV like that, to distracting.

Pat


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

This was an insurance Resto. No clue about any of the wiring.. almost none of it is hooked up, just a tangled mess to keeep it off the ground. I will be back monday for a few things, so maybe he will work on it over the weekend and I can show you then how he configures it all.. I am almost positive it will be all hidden, I believe the wires to the left were all internet wires.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks awesome Wes! Makes me want a room like that. :yes:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That room looks like a lot of fun. Nice job!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Wes

Awsome work


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The room looks good. The wiring should be hidden but that was not your area.


----------

